# Bermuda trip on June 13 - 15



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After I discovered good fishing in Bermuda a few years ago, I visit there every year.
I went there this time with my family and my fishing friends who never visited Bermuda before. Fishing was not upto par because of weather, but everyone enjoyed good life in Bermuda.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The original game plan was to fish black grouper with a local fishermen on June 13 and to fish on 24 hours overnight trip on the charter boat Playmate.

Black grouper fishing was can canceled as Capt didn't feel well thought weather was gorgeous.

We fished 24 hour trip, but we didn't go where we wanted to go to catch tuna/wahoo daytime and monster yellowtail snapper at night. because of weather. 
In fact, the June 14 was the only day with some wind in two weeks. 
Consequently we had only one waoo (lost three), two blackfin and big Amoco Jack daytime and lots of small yellowtail snapper at night.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

HOWEVER, we found there were some monster black groupers where we fished yellowtail inshore. After I saw John lost a couple of time hand lining, I used my Black Hole Cape Cod Special/JM PE10 filled with 130 lb JB and 250 lb mono leader using 50 plus lb drag. The choice of bait is like a live mackerel called robin locally. I had a nice hit and I tried my best to pull the fish off the rocky bottom. i finally lift the fish off the bottom, but the big cirlcle hook was pulled.

I already made a plan to go back to Bermuda just for black grouper. 





Yellowtail bite at night was steady, but I didn't bother to take pictures as they are only 1 - 3 pounders. The average sizes of yellowtail snapper on offshore bank are 5 - 9 lb. But we couldn't fish there due to weather on this trip.

While fishing yellowtail snapper with the ultra light Black Hole Tai rod, I had a nice steelhead jack ( horse-eye jack). The jack was extremely strong for its size.


----------



## hector200 (Jul 7, 2004)

awesome report, nice fish.


----------

